# fishing offshore



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I have just fully set up a Viking Pro Fish 45, I went from a Small Malibu so I wanted something fatser and that if the weather was a little rough it would still track straight and not throw me around. So my question is are many of you using some sort of shark deterrent or is that just something which is an overkill, someone mentioned it to me and I have read a couple of articles on it and I was not intending to get a shark shield. Would appreciate some feedback on this. Cheers, Paul.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Brinkmanc12

You don't say where you are from (helpful for those adding comments). Quite a few people do use a Sharkshield, often Freedom 7. I have one too, and if I remember turn it on when hooked up to a decent fish. I think a lot of the SA guys have them on all the time when fishing.

Your choice. If you don't buy one, you are more likely to lose a fish close to yak. Also it will improve your re-entry speed if you capsize (Byron Bay great white fatality a few days ago, in 5 ft of water.)


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Paul

I asked that very question a while back and the general comments back were they are not essential. It really comes down to an individual choice. Factors include your fear of sharks or their possible attack and whether you are happy to spend the money for something else to charge and carry around

This decision is yours

General consensus for me not buying one was if you choose to bleed your catch offshore do it and paddle away from that area, Do not provide a burley trail. Remember the taxman is usually attracted by smell and noise

Just my opinion


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There was a really good article by Paul DeGellar on news.com.au - he was a navy diver who lost a leg and arm to a shark during a training exercise.

He says that most people grossly underestimate the numbers of sharks in the water.

I don't personally use a shark shield, but then I am very aware of where I am whilst fishing.

Sharks love dark, murky water, often shallow like large creeks & canals and the waters around the shore line etc - I have been told that most shark attacks happen in less than 6ft of water.

I think it's worth weighing up the odds a little. A kayak is a big object and a shark may investigate it (by rubbing its nose on the underside of the kayak, I've had this happen to me heaps in SEQ) - but usually I've found that the shark will simply swim by after realizing that a poly kayak isn't a normal part of it's diet. Humans aren't either which is why most attacks aren't fatal.

The chances of getting tagged by a shark are really very small, that said I keep a small divers knife on my PFD, which if nothing else will leave a good love bite on a shark if it has a go at me. I'm not going down without a fight.


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

That is good advice, I see your point. Cheers, Paul


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

That is good advice, I see your point. Cheers, Paul


----------



## Kayakfisha (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay, so I'm new to this and I'm heading to double island next week for 10 days and I've only got a 3 metre dragon kayak. My biggest worry is those sharks ! Why are you thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kayakfisha said:


> Okay, so I'm new to this and I'm heading to double island next week for 10 days and I've only got a 3 metre dragon kayak. My biggest worry is those sharks ! Why are you thoughts?
> Cheers


There are hundreds of them there. They usually just bump your yak.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kayakfisha said:


> Okay, so I'm new to this and I'm heading to double island next week for 10 days and I've only got a 3 metre dragon kayak. My biggest worry is those sharks ! Why are you thoughts?
> Cheers


There are hundreds of them there. They usually just bump your yak.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Kayakfisha (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you reckon it's crazy going off double island I'm a 3 meter kayak though? I'm not going to lie I'm scared of te sharks! Haha


----------



## brinkmanc12 (Sep 5, 2014)

just take someone with you, that would be a must in my opinion and make sure you check the wind and weather forcast, wind is definitely not your friend offshore, life jaket and saftey gear. does your Kayak get thrown around much in the wash or chop, if not all good. cheers, Paul.


----------

